# Finger Guard



## robert flynt (May 23, 2016)

Have posted more pictures of finger guards in my thread on finger guard making. Not sure if that is what I should have done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2016)

Yes sir. Perfect. Thank you.


----------

